# My AquaCube



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

pic is taken with NIKON CoolPix 5200

comments are welcome... 

Tank Spec :
Size : 60 x 60 x 60 (cm)
Volume : 216L or 57 gallon
Light : 216W (3 x 36W PL Opple 6700K, 3 x 36W PL Dymax 12000K)
Temp : 24 - 26 C 
Substrate : Silica Sand (7 - 10 cm)
Base Fertilizer : 2 x JBL AquaBasis Plus
Liquid Fertilizer : Tropica Master Grow
CO2 system : 3 kg (with bubble counter, reactor, regulator); 3 bps non-stop 
filter : Canister filter Atman 3337 
water change : once every two weeks

Water Parameter : 
pH : 6.8 
kH : 4 
gH : 4 
NO2 : 0 
NO3 : 20

Plants : 
_Anubias barteri "coffeefolia" 
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelli" 
Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite" 
Anubias heterophylla 
Cryptocoryne undulata "Broad Leaves"
Cryptocoryne usteriana 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Mi Oya" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
Cryptocoryne walkeri "lutea" 
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens" 
Marsilea hirsuta 
Microsorum pteropus "Narrow" 
Microsorum pteropus "Red"_

Shrimps : 
_Neocaridina sp. "Taiwan" _

Snails : 
_Neritina sp._

Fish : 
_Barbus titea 
Rasbora heteromorpha_


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice. Do you have any other angles?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i admire and envy :axe: 
:-(


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

more angles please.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok, I will post another pics with different angles tomorrow..  Thanks for the comments


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

beautiful tank more pics definetly needed!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome tank! Definitely need to see it more angles. Are you entering it in the AGA contest this year?

Is that a "cave" under the Java fern 'narrow leaf'?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Bavarian3 said:


> beautiful tank more pics definetly needed!!


Thanks.. sorry can't take pics with different angle now..  I trimmed the cube yesterday..



Raul-7 said:


> Awesome tank! Definitely need to see it more angles. Are you entering it in the AGA contest this year?
> 
> Is that a "cave" under the Java fern 'narrow leaf'?


I am a little late to join the AGA contest  , maybe next year and with a better pictures and more angle views.. 

Yes, there is a cave under the _Microsorum pteropus "Narrow"_


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Is this the aquacube from tropica?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

trckrunrmike said:


> Is this the aquacube from tropica?


No, I think Tropica don't make any 60cm-cube. Their cubes are small, check this link :

Tropica Homepage

My cube is just a common aquarium that can be ordered from local fish shop. The only product from Tropica that I use in "My AquaCube" are :
- all of the plants
- liquid fertilizer (Tropica Master Grow)


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Finally, here they are...  Comments are welcome 

Left View









Right View









Top View









The Plants








a. Anubias barteri "coffeefolia" 
b. Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelli" 
c. Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite" 
d. Anubias heterophylla 
e. Cryptocoryne undulata "Broad Leaves"
f. Cryptocoryne usteriana 
g. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko" 
h. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Mi Oya" 
i. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
j. Cryptocoryne walkeri "lutea" 
k. Cryptocoryne x willisii 
l. Cryptocoryne x willisii "lucens" 
m. Marsilea hirsuta 
n. Microsorum pteropus "Narrow" 
o. Microsorum pteropus "Red"

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I really like this tank - it's vibrant and looks like a good home for the fish at the same time being beautiful!


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

That looks amazing thanks for posting up new pictures!

-Charles


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow awestruck!!!


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## gsg (Feb 17, 2005)

How are you doing with the aquabasis plus as a substrate? I once had it at my 10gal and it made my Kh shift from 3 up to 6 in a week after every water change. I finally had to take it out because it made it more difficult to dose Co2. Have you experienced anything similar?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

gsg said:


> How are you doing with the aquabasis plus as a substrate? I once had it at my 10gal and it made my Kh shift from 3 up to 6 in a week after every water change. I finally had to take it out because it made it more difficult to dose Co2. Have you experienced anything similar?


JBL AquaBasis Plus is used as a base fertilizer not as a substrate. The substrate I'm using are silica sands. I don't have any problem with CO2, my plants are doing well and bubbling like crazy everyday.

Jeffrey


----------



## gsg (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, that's what i meaned, sorry, base fertilizer. Anyway, the question was if you have noticed any changes at kH values due to something leaking from the Aquabasis into the water column.


----------

